# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  هل يجب على المسلم العفو عن ظالمه ؟ وهل يؤجر لو أنه عفا عنه ؟

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
هل يتعين عليك أن تسامح أحد أقربائك ممن يجاهر بالمعصية ويجرح مشاعرك ومشاعر بقية أقاربك ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
لا يتعيَّن على المسلم فعل شيء إلا أن يوجبه الشرع عليه ، وليس في نصوص الشرع – فيما نعلم – ما يوجب عليك مسامحة من أخطأ في حقك ظلماً وعلوّاً ، وأما فيما يتعلق بمجاهرته بالمعصية فإنه لا تعلق لها بمسامحة منك ؛ لأنها ذنب بين العاصي وربِّه.
وانظري في حكم المجاهرة بالمعصية جوابي السؤالين (3365) و (20642) .
وأما الذي يؤذي الناس بأقواله وأفعاله فإنه يكتسب بذلك آثاماً وذنوباً ، فليحذر من سخط الله وعقابه في الدنيا والآخرة ، قال تعالى ( إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) الشورى/ 42 ، وقال تعالى ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَاناً وَإِثْماً مُبِيناً ) الأحزاب/ 58 . 
ونحن نوصيكِ – أختنا السائلة – بالصبر على ما تجدينه من أذى من أقربائك ، فالمسلم له رسالة سامية في حياته وهي دعوة الناس للخير وخاصة الأقربين منهم ، ومن المتوقع أن يجد عنتاً ومشقة في دعوته تلك لما قد يواجهه من الغلاظ الشداد من الناس ، ولذا فإن عليه أن يصبر على الأذى في سبيل الله كما صبر أولوا العزم من الرسل وهم قدوات العالَمين .
ونوصيكِ بتنويع طرق إيصال الخير لذلك القريب وغيره سواء بالأشرطة أو الكتيبات ، أو عن طريق بعض من يثق بهم ويحبهم من عقلاء الناس ، فيكلمونه ويعظونه ، فلعله أن يدع قول السوء وفعله .
ونوصيكِ بالدعاء له بأن يشرح ربه له صدره للحق والصواب ، وأن يهديه لأحسن الأقوال والأفعال والأخلاق .
وأخيراً : فإن المسلم إذا علمَ عظيم الأجر من الله على عفوه عمن ظلمه ، ومسامحته له وهو قادر على رد الإساءة ، تطلع إلى ذلك الأجر والثواب وعفا وسامح في حقه ، حتى ولو لم يكن العفو فرضا واجبا عليه في الأصل ؛ وهو ما ندعوكِ إلى فعله حتى تنالي أجر العفو والمسامحة من رب العالمين ، يوم تكونين أحوج شيء إلى حسنة تزيدين فيها صحائفك ، قال الله تعالى ( إِن تُبْدُواْ خَيْراً أَوْ تُخْفُوهْ أَوْ تَعْفُواْ عَن سُوء فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوّاً قَدِيراً ) النساء/ 149 .
قال ابن جرير الطبري – رحمه الله - : " يعني بذلك : أن الله لم يزل ذا عفو على عباده مع قدرته على عقابهم على معصيتهم إياه ، فاعفوا أنتم أيضاً أيها الناس عمن أتى إليكم ظلماً ، ولا تجهروا له بالسوء من القول ، وإن قدرتم على الإساءة إليه ، كما يعفو عنكم ربكم مع قدرته على عقابكم وأنتم تعصونه وتخالفون أمره " انتهى من "تفسير الطبري" ( 9 / 351 ).
وقال الله تعالى ( وَٱلَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَهُمُ ٱلْبَغْىُ هُمْ يَنتَصِرُونَ . وَجَزَاء سَيّئَةٍ سَيّئَةٌ مّثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   ) الشورى/ 39 ، 40 .
قال ابن كثير – رحمه الله - : " فشرع العدل وهو القصاص ، وندب إلى الفضل وهو العفو " انتهى من " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 7 / 212 ) .
وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي – رحمه الله - : " وفي جعل أجر العافي على الله : تهييج على العفو ، وأن يعامل العبدُ الخلقَ بما يحب أن يعامله الله به ، فكما يحب أن يعفو الله عنه فليعف عنهم ، وكما يحب أن يسامحه الله فليسامحهم ؛ فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل " انتهى من " تفسير السعدي " ( ص 760 ) .
وانظري جوابي السؤالين (163175) و (21918) .
والله أعلم
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ   ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ظˆط¬ظˆط§ط¨ - ظ‡ظ„ ظ?ط¬ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظپظˆ ط¹ظ† ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ ط? ظˆظ‡ظ„ ظ?ط¤ط¬ط± ظ„ظˆ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظپط§ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ط?

----------

